# bombed by Dan, The Grumpy Old Man...



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah, I know that Dan(hardcz)has set his grumpy old heart on destroying me for whatever the hell reason he has....but, as with most curmudgeons, he has a soft spot deep down...usually for kids, which would explain why the first wave of his attacks wasn't really targeted at me....I guess he saw on Dr Phil or Oprah once that pets contribute to the emotional well-being of kids, so I guess he felt sorry for Junior and decided to send him this....










this cute and cuddly..whatever the hell it is..

Geezer: "I think it's a penguin, Mr Herfabomber, sir"

Herfabomber: "really?....hmmmmmm....I'll just tell Junior it's a dog...he won't notice the difference....

HEY, JUNIOR!!!!!.....I went to the animal rescue shelter and got ya a dog."

Pinhead Jr.:"AWESOME!!!!!!!....I hope it's a pit bull..I'm gonna name him Deathmachine and teach him how to attack Jehovah's Witnesses..............heyyyyyyyyyy.....what the f%6k, Dude?....that's not a dog...it's a f^%kin' penguin."

Herfabomber: "of course it's a dog.....it's just a mixed breed"

Pinhead Jr.: "okayyyyyyyy...so, a dog got drunk one night and had sex with a penguin or what?"

Herfabomber: "don't be ungrateful, you little shit....just give him a chance and he'll grow on ya....so, whatcha gonna name him?"

Pinhead Jr.: "gee....I dunno..maybe I'll call him "Penguin"..CUZ THAT'S WHAT THE HELL IT IS!!!!!!"

so, after a while, Junior really started to bond with his new dog...

Pinhead Jr.: "IT'S A PENGUIN, JACKASS!!!"

....and the next day, the rest of Dan's bombs showed up and this time, he was comin' after me....I guess he figgered that now I have some time freed up now that Junior is busy taking care of his new dog..

Pinhead Jr.: "penguin"

...I can have some quality me-time and indulge in the occasional drink every now and then, so he sent this highly cool glass



















very cool glass design...and I guess that plastic thing is meant to be filled with water and frozen to make a single ball of ice....interesting concept, but since I drink whiskey neat, I can use that ball thing for something else....

"hey, Junior.....I got this cool ball for ya so you can play Fetch with your dog"

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I think all these explosions have finally made you totally lose it....first off, it's a PENGUIN..and second, it's takes him 3 hours to walk 10 feet.....now you want me to play Fetch with him?"

Herfabomber: "yup....so here's the ball..go have fun with your dog."

Pinhead Jr.: "whatever you say, Dude...okay, Penguin...go fetch"

so anywho....as if the new glass wasn't cool enough....Dan thought I needed to be a little stylish when I'm in vHerf....

Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Dog Whisperer.....my "dog" thinks the ball must be an egg, so he just sat on it and he's waiting for it to hatch...kinda like, I dunno...A PENGUIN!!!!!!"

....so, like I was sayin', Dan added this little accesory so I'll be stylin' and profilin' in vHerf....










it's a bit snug, but I think it looks awesome...

Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....you look like a freakin' penguin...oh, sorry, Dude, I mean "dog"...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

yaknow...I'm startin to wonder if this was meant for me....maybe he sent it for Junior...let's see how it fits










perfect fit...thanks, Dan:thumb:

Pinhead Jr.: "really funny, Dude.....just don't let "Penguin" see it..he might think it's another penguin and try to have sex with it"

Herfabomber: "it's a dog"


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nicely done Dan.... but to think Pinhead ---- You call me "Numbnuts" :crazy:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Nicely done Dan.... but to think Pinhead ---- You call me "Numbnuts" :crazy:


I'm glad to see you've decided to take up thinking, Numbnuts....at your age, it really helps to develop cognitive skills to slow down the onset of senile dementia

on second thought..I think that ship has probably sailed already...better luck next timeound:ound:ound:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Deathmachine, classic............Great hit Dan

I know Shawn can take a joke, but for some reason I just have a hard time making fun of him, so I'll laugh at all the times Pinhead does it, since he obviously has no problem with it.....but shhh, don't tell Shawn


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!! Really can't come up with more then that...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

OMFG!!!!! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Good god, I need new choines now from laughing so hard. Awesome hit!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> OMFG!!!!! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
> 
> Good god, I need new choines now from laughing so hard. Awesome hit!!


lots of heavy hitters visiting your profile page I see.........mwuahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!! Really can't come up with more then that...


it was the santa hat, wasn't it?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Bah humbug!! LOL


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I really think that hat should have been red and a lot bigger, and come with a suit to match, ya know?

On second though, a black suited supervillain doesn't wear red.

But Santa does.

Ah, hell. Nice hit Dan. Cool glass too. Although I agree with Pinhead about drinking scotch neat.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

.... DON'T... LIKE...ICE?.......

perhaps someone's getting an ice delivery...

Home City Ice - Retail Services


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

hardcz said:


> .... DON'T... LIKE...ICE?.......
> 
> perhaps someone's getting an ice delivery...
> 
> Home City Ice - Retail Services


tell the delivery guy to just park the stuff on my front lawn...that way when it melts I can get my grass watered for free


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Not a big fan of Ice


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> lots of heavy hitters visiting your profile page I see.........mwuahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Now Mr Joe, don't join the crowd and pick on a innocent girl! :madgrin:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Real men have ice in their highland scotch...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

hardcz said:


> Real men have ice in their highland scotch...


Agreed


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

hardcz said:


> Real men have ice in their highland scotch...


real men don't really care how other real men drink their scotch as long as they enjoy it....but I am diggin' that pipe..I always liked pot style bowls....is that a Savinelli?



Danfish98 said:


> Agreed


your agreement is duly noted, Fishboy


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Why would you want to water down your scotch with ice? Watered down scotch is crap just like blended. And anyone that argues is a turdnugget

But that pic reminds me that I really should try to find my pipe in the moving boxes.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I have not laughed so hard in a long time. Made me light headed.

Taking up ice carving Pete?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Vicini said:


> Why would you want to water down your scotch with ice? Watered down scotch is crap just like blended. And anyone that argues is a turdnugget
> 
> But that pic reminds me that I really should try to find my pipe in the moving boxes.


agreed....a little(a teaspoon or two) water is called for in some whiskies, but my choice is always neat


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Vicini said:


> Why would you want to water down your scotch with ice? Watered down scotch is crap just like blended. And anyone that argues is a turdnugget


Just like cigars and pipes, when people say, smoke what you like... I drink what I like... I prefer zaya and havana club rum wise, highland scotch usually 15-18 year old...and various whiskey / bourbon's.... And I've found I prefer the taste when it's chilled and usually with some water added. An ice cube or three serves that purpose.

If you have a problem with that, then I suppose I could wrap one of my toy aussies turds in a leaf, and send it to you to smoke.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Chilled I agree with. That's why I have 2 sets of whiskey stones. My thought is that if you have to add water to a drink to like it then you should try drinking something else.

Remember water rots wood and rusts metal. Why on earth would you want to ruin good scotch with it?


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Vicini said:


> * Remember water rots wood and rusts metal. Why on earth would you want to ruin good scotch with it?*


And remember, fish have sex in water. Why waste your booze with that!!
by WC Fields


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Vicini said:


> Chilled I agree with. That's why I have 2 sets of whiskey stones. My thought is that if you have to add water to a drink to like it then you should try drinking something else.
> 
> Remember water rots wood and rusts metal. Why on earth would you want to ruin good scotch with it?


Water is a necessary component to your life. Why would you want to limit the life sustaining liquid that your body needs?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

hardcz said:


> Water is a necessary component to your life. Why would you want to limit the life sustaining liquid that your body needs?


which life-sustaining liquid are you referring to..water or whiskey?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

wata


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice hit...little early in the year for Santa to be hanging out though isn't it Pete?

oh, and no ice ,not neat; on the rocks (whiskey stones)


----------

